# ready to bud??



## lilkrip561 (Oct 11, 2014)

so my plants have grow long stems where the bud forms. the big guy is about 5, 4 1/2 months old and little one 4 months old, they have a strong odder and im wondering if they're ready to cut back I haven't really kept a time chart or sprout chart first timer. 

View attachment BUDD STEM.jpg


View attachment BUDD STEMM.jpg


----------



## bud88 (Oct 12, 2014)

Not seeing any signs of sex in your pictures.. Can you get a closer shot?  Your plants have been vegging for 16+ weeks?  Can you tell us a little about your grow?   Do you know what strain they are?  Size of grow space?  Lighting?   Im sure the veterans will chime in shortly.....


----------



## lilkrip561 (Oct 12, 2014)

the big one is marine kush and the small one is black Afghani from the attitude seed bank. theyre on 18/6 lighting. im feeding it grow blend pro I think as fertilizer, ocean floor soil. they had little leaves in between the stems then they grew into branches and giving off a great piney smell the don't seem to grow any more just a little bit at the top where the solid buds form


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 12, 2014)

Your plant doesn't appear to have alternating nodes yet. It won't show sex until after that.
If your vegging you should be under 24 hours of light each day. You have a lot of stretching going on. What kind of light are you using?


----------



## bwanabud (Oct 12, 2014)

As Rose asked, what kind of lighting are you using ?...and regardless, keep the light on 24/7. You'll get far less stretch and a thicker growing plant.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 12, 2014)

Something is really wrong if your plant is 4-1/2 to 5 months old that small and without alternating nodes.  Did you really mean 4-1/2 to 5 weeks?  Running your lights 24/7 will help to get that intermodal spacing closer.  There is absolutely no reason to shut the lights off for part of the day u8nl;ess you are battling terrific heat.

We need information about your space, too.  What size is it?  What size and type of lighting are you using?  What are your temps, your RH, how often do you feed them and how much each time?


----------



## lilkrip561 (Oct 13, 2014)

ive had it under 24 hours of lighting for months now and I was using non efficient lights for a month before using my hps 54,000 lumes. that is why I have stretch in them. the big tree is 27 inches and small one 22 inches. so I figured it was time to cut back since the big guy was giving off a odder and getting to big for my tent 

View attachment kush.jpg


View attachment afghani.jpg


----------



## bud88 (Oct 14, 2014)

What size tent are you growing in? What wattage HPS ? Do you have a switchable ballast...MH/HPS?


----------



## lilkrip561 (Oct 14, 2014)

2 foot by 2 foot and 5,4 height. im using a 400 watt ballast on 50 % 54,000 lumes


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 14, 2014)

The height of the plant really has nothing at all to do with whether it is ready to flower or not.  What you want to look for is alternating nodes and preflowers.  It didn't look to me like you have alternating nodes yet.  This is when the branches do not grow out straight across from one another, but rather alternate up the stem.  You have tons of room left in that tent--the fan can always be moved outside the tent or raised to the upper part of the tent.  If you flower now, your yield is going to be very small.  If you can get a little bushiness to them before you put them into 12/12 your yield would be vastly improved.  

A 400W ballast running at full power puts out 54,000 lumens.  If you are running at 50% power, you are putting out 50% less lumens.  So that would be 27,000 lumens, which is still okay for a tent that size.  

I can see your fan there, can you tell us how you have the ventilation set up and what your temps are?  Most people either mount the fan high or have it located outside the tent so that it does not take up valuable floor space.

What are you feeding your plants?

Do you know the strain or are these bagseed?


----------

